# window 10 stuck on "selective startup"



## foxtrotsam2 (Apr 1, 2004)

I did a clean install on my dell latitude E6400 laptop. wiped out all my files, apps, etc.. I am trying to get my laptop to boot "normal startup" but it keeps kicking back to "selective startup". I am thinking this slows down my boot, it did this before I did the clean install, I used the media creation tool to reinstall the windows 10 pro, its 64 bit , it seems it installed correctly. Once I get to my desk top, it is fast, on the www. going from site to site, no problem. I'm just wondering what I may have done something wrong. 
I installed Microsoft Office 2003, that's the only thing I installed other than the normal apps and programs that comes with the OS. In my task manager I have ; Nvidia: enabled, Microsoft One Drive; disabled, IDT PC Audio; disabled, Spotify; disabled, Windows Security; enabled. that's all I have at start up. Any help is appreciated.

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.4
OS Version: Microsoft Windows 10 Pro, 64 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Duo CPU P8400 @ 2.26GHz, Intel64 Family 6 Model 23 Stepping 6
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 4083 Mb
Graphics Card: NVIDIA Quadro NVS 160M, 256 Mb
Hard Drives: C: 232 GB (196 GB Free);
Motherboard: Dell Inc., 0RX495
Antivirus: Windows Defender, Enabled and Updated


----------



## SeanLaurence (Sep 6, 2019)

Click Start, Run and type: msconfig and press enter.
In the System Configuration Utility click the Startup tab.
Uncheck programs you do not want to load each time your computer starts. Once done click ok and restart the computer. After the computer boots back into Windows, you will receive a prompt about Windows being in a selective startup. Check the box to not receive the prompt and click ok.

If it already is unchecked then check it, reboot, uncheck it and reboot to test.


----------



## iMacg3 (Nov 3, 2018)

Selective Startup is not bad in itself. If all items are checked under Selective Startup, it is the same as Normal Startup.

You may find the following articles useful:

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us...ction-reverts-from-normal-to-selective-startu
https://support.hp.com/us-en/document/c03314799


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your *Dell Latitude E6400* laptop is running slow for a number of reasons:

1. It's a several years old model which was never designed to run Windows 10.

2. It has an old, weak dual core processor.








3. It has an old, weak graphics device.








4. It has only 4 GB of DDR2 RAM.

------------------------------------------------------------------

"Selective startup" mode is what you want that old laptop to be using.

If you change it to "normal startup" mode, it will probably run even slower.

-------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## SeanLaurence (Sep 6, 2019)

It appears that your Laptop was built around 2008 and would have shipped with Windows Vista Business and its speed was was rated as mediocre at the time. It may well be time for an upgrade. I bet the battery packed it in years ago. 

If you have a tight budget, then replacing the HDD with an SSD is an option to speed things up. A 250 GB SSD can be purchased for under $50. Only do this if you think you can do it yourself. Paying someone to do any work on this old laptop would not be worth the dollars spent. Look at the prices on EBay fort a used E6400. After doing an upgrade to an SSD, your system will be bottleneckked by the CPU.

A new laptop will be a lot faster.


----------



## foxtrotsam2 (Apr 1, 2004)

okay , thanks so much, I won't mess with it too much more, actually I bought it used and it came with the win 10 OS, I suppose it's time to be thankful it's still running, yep, time for new one. thank you again


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

A Core 2 Duo is perfectly fine for running Win 10, especially if you are not a gamer. A gamer would prefer a new system with a fast CPU and fast graphics card. But since you only surf online and use MS Office. It is perfectly fine, no need to shell out money for a new machine

Lets try to speed things up by configuring Windows 10. There are a few things.

1. Right click on This PC and choose Properties > Advanced System Settings > Performance - Settings button. In the Visual Effects tab, select Adjust for best performance. 

2. Right click on Task bar on the bottom of the screen and choose Task Manager. Go to Startup tab. Right click on each ofthe items that you don't need to run automatically at every sign in and choose Disable. Leave Windows Security alone.

3. Go to Settings > Privacy > Background Apps. Turn off the apps you don't use so that they don't run in the background constantly.

4. Go to Control Panel > Power Options. Change Advanced power settings. Find and expand Sleep. Find Hibernate. Set the time limit to something like 20 mins. Then you don't have to power off the laptop - just let it go automatically to Hibernate, which wakes up faster than powering on.


----------

